# [S]Firefox Filebrowser zeigt nur Quadrate statt Filenamen an

## GinoCasino

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem, das ich nicht selbst gelöst bekomme. Ich habe ein 64Bit Gentoo aufgesetzt und soweit läuft auch alles, aber wenn ich mit Firefox (32 Bit) etwas herunterladen will, sieht der Filebrowser so aus:

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/4qxdw46c/firefox.jpg

In Thunderbird übrgens genau das Selbe. 

Besten Dank im voraus   :Wink: Last edited by GinoCasino on Wed Apr 02, 2008 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Wie sieht es mit den locale Einstellungen aus? Überprüfe mal die Ausgabe von locale an einer konsole.

Bei mir sieht das zum Beispiel so aus:

```
$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.utf8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.utf8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.utf8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8
```

Immer gut ist auch, wenn du uns auch die Ausgabe von emerge --info zeigst.

----------

## GinoCasino

Steht alles auf POSIX, wenn ich LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8 setze, und dann Firefox starte besteht das selbe Problem wie vorher. Am liebsten wäre es mir, diesen Filebrowser durch den von KDE zu ersetzen, konnte das hässliche Ding noch nie leiden. Ich habe das Problem jetzt umgangen, indem ich  einfach einen Ordner angegeben habe, in den er alles ohne Nachfrage reinläd.

Achja noch 'ne kosmetische Kleinigkeit: Dieses kleine Firefoxzeichen wird nicht mehr in der Task- und Titelleiste angezeigt, nur dieses rote X-Logo vom X-org.   :Question: 

----------

## schachti

Hast Du das USE flag filepicker für Firefox gesetzt? Probier das mal.

----------

## GinoCasino

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du das USE flag filepicker für Firefox gesetzt? Probier das mal.

 

Hat funktioniert, Danke. Endlich mal 'n richtiger Filebrowser, das Logo ist auch wieder da. Selbst kompilieren ist eben doch am besten, hatte zuvor die firefox-bin installiert.

----------

